# Retirement home help



## DaleScott (May 28, 2015)

I am currently looking for some options of retirement homes for my parents, but I have no idea where to start looking. I am puzzled how I should even go about comparing different homes, what amenities are more important that others, any advice would be great. I've done a bit of research and I found a pretty good website that lists a lot of retirement homes across Cananda, specifically in Toronto the area where my parents are currently living http://www.comfortlife.ca/retirement-communities/toronto-retirement-homes. I would like for them to stay in the area as it's close to me as well if they ever need anything. 

Any suggestions from people who have shopped around for retirement living arrangements before. Maybe a good resource that compares and ranks the different homes?

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

We just took parent on tours of various homes and let her decide. She has enough money to be able to afford a better one, so we were confident of the quality. If your budget is more constrained, then you will want to do more research of course. It is going to be their home, so it really is more of a "feel" thing. I don't know if you can quantify things so well. For example, I really liked Briton House at Eglinton and Mount Pleasant because it has lots of facilities and programming -- kind of a cruise ship on land, but Parent preferred one that is smaller and more intimate, but correspondingly has fewer facilities and programs. 

One thing to watch out for is that some homes are targetted to younger more active seniors (I've heard this of the Amica chain) which is grea if that's where your paretns are. the problem is that when they become older and need more care, the may not be able to get it in the same place because the operator doesn't want a bunch of feeble old people cluttering up the lobby when they are trying to attract young healthy seniors.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

My mom is in an Amica and believe me, they are not "young active seniors". There are traffic jams of walkers waiting for the elevators, and they have a special floor for people who need more care, which seems to be halfway between the regular apartments (where you get meals/maid service) and full-on long term care. My mom specifically chose it because of the special floor, because she has a degenerative disease so she knows she will surely need more care in the future, and this will let her move to the more-care situation without having to actually move buildings.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

You don't indicate whether your folks are looking as tenants for a retirement residence, or an assisted care facility or for Long Term Care due to mobility or medical issues. It is kind of a continuum, and is at first confusing. See: http://www.orcaretirement.com/retirement-living/seniors-living-options/. As Spudd noted, some places offer a range of care which might be important to them.
If they have additional needs or are looking to enter LTC they will have met with a Community Care Access Centre (CCAC) Care Worker who will evaluate their needs. This may be a good idea even if they are independent and are only looking at a retirement residence at this time. See: http:/healthcareathome.ca/torontocentral/en/Getting-Care/getting-started/care-coordinators .
I'd suggest they visit several places of interest giving thought to some of the items listed here:http://www.senioryears.com/choosing.html or here: http://www.orcaretirement.com/help-me-choose/checklist/
For Ontario, there are facility reports available through the Retirement Homes Regulatory Authority at: http://www.rhra.ca/en/register/. I didn't find them particularly informative except to keep you away from a place with recurring problems.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I will echo the thought that it depends on their current state of health, age, etc. There is an advantage of being in a facility that graduates from full independent living, to supported independent living (some support such as housekeeping, meds), assisted living, and LTC without having to move to a different building...or at least where the common areas such as dining and programs are the same. More info is needed from the OP.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Retirement homes and nursing homes are completely different.

Retirement homes vary in price according to location and amenities. They are all pretty nice, but are designed for those who don't require 24 hour care.

The companies advertise them and give tours, so seniors have choices.

In our area at least, people don't have any choices on nursing homes. 

Everyone is assessed and put on a waiting list. When an "opening" comes at any nursing home they are offered the space. 

If they decline 2 offers of a space they are removed and put on the bottom of the waiting list.

My wife works at an upscale retirement home, and the company also owned an adjoining separate building that was designated as a nursing home.

The residents from the retirement home didn't automatically qualify to go to the nursing home. They had to go on the list as well.

The company have since sold the nursing home as the operations of the two homes was completely different and separate.

The reasons are complicated but mostly involve funding from the government.

Nursing homes are mandated on the fees they can charge, and are required to accept indigent seniors paid by the government.

The retirement home is private business and they can charge what the market will bear and choose their clients.

The "difference" is that nursing homes are more designed towards nursing requirements while the retirement homes are more designed for a superior quality of service.

In this area, the retirement homes cost about $3500 a month and the nursing homes about $2000 a month.........quite a difference in cost and service.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Either way ... the lesson over the years from relatives as well as dealing with my mom is that one should check in regularly as well as vary when one visits. 

It is the only way to keep tabs on any deficiencies in care so that one can advocate as well as try to address any issues.


Cheers


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Refreshing this thread with a link to a Morningstar article written by Diana Cawfield that I thought was informative and accurate (it is Ontario-centric though). *Your retirement home can be resort-like, if you can afford it*

A few quotes: 
_"You could be paying as little as $1,200 a month, or many times more than that for high-end homes and services... the cost of accommodation for this writer's in-laws, both aged 99, in a mid-sized retirement home in Kanata, Ont., includes a monthly basic fee of $6,545 for "accommodation and support and meal program" for a couple."

"Each province has its own legislation and regulations on what constitutes a retirement home. Also known as seniors' residences, these homes are privately run and must be paid for privately."

"By contrast, long-term-care homes -- often referred to informally as nursing homes -- are co-paid by individuals and the government. Because of the subsidies, prospective residents or family members acting on their behalf must apply through provincial authorities. The application process can be complicated and invasive, and applicants can face lengthy waiting periods to secure a bed... there are more than 30,000 people on the long-term-care waiting list in Ontario right now. An individual could wait for years to get into the subsidized long-term-care facility of their choice."

"everyone in the industry is gearing up for a challenging future when the baby boomers, some of whom are now hitting their mid-70s, get even older. "People are living longer and staying in their homes longer," says Hiscox, "*so age 85 is kind of the sweet spot when you start to get the most demand. We're a decade away from a huge demographic shift* that will take place over the following 20 to 30 years." Looking ahead, it will be very difficult to build enough product to accommodate the demand" he says."

"The advice I often have for people," says Lamb, "is to get a place that has a continuum of care services." That would include additional medical care, such as help with medications, and a visiting doctor that comes in to assess a resident's needs and can recommend different levels of care if needed. And if so, additional care that can be provided in-house "that doesn't involve a huge get-up and move across the city." _


----------

